# How to : Overclock Intel C2D E6700



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have An C2D e6700, which is runnin at 3.06 does this means it's already overclocked? and im pretty sure it's e6700 cause it says that in the details. if y can i overclock it a biiiit more? how? safer the better


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Could you list the rest of the system please?


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a 4gb ram 1333 mhz intel c2d e6700 , and nvidia 9500gt thats all i know , cause it doesnt say anything about the fans and other pc parts


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh and i forgot my mb Asus p5g41c-m Lx chipset p41 sry


----------

